
Universal Basic Income Is the Best Tool to Fight Poverty - 2noame
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/scott-santens/universal-basic-income-is_b_10251176.html
======
SteveWatson
wow. This is posted several times a day, for the past week or so.

------
dumptheram
where does the money come from?

~~~
smt88
Same place as welfare. It's not an increase in spending necessarily, just a
change in the rules.

